# Game #53 (2/21): Portland Trail Blazers @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Portland Trail Blazers (18-33) @ Los Angeles Lakers (26-26)

Date: Tuesday, February 21st
Time: 7:30 pm

  


Starters​ 
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Steve Blake", "Blake");</script>S. Blake</td><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Juan Dixon", "Dixon");</script>J. Dixon</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Miles</td><td align="center" valign="top">Z. Randolph</td><td align="center" valign="top">H. Seung-Jin</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *17.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PG *18.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *8.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *2.2*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.393*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Mihm</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *10.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.337*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.2*</td></tr></tbody> </table>
Reserves​ 
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">J. Jack</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Patterson</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Telfair</td><td align="center" valign="top">V. Khryapa</td><td align="center" valign="top">T. Outlaw</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td valign="top">K. Brown</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2*</td></tr></tbody></table>


<table class="tablehead" align="center" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" height="378" width="656"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="17"> Western Conference Standings​ </td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td>
</td> <td align="left">
</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td valign="top">
</td><td>41</td> <td>11</td> <td>.788</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>22-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> <td>100.2</td> <td>92.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.3</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td valign="top">
</td><td>35</td> <td>17</td> <td>.673</td> <td>6</td> <td><nobr>20-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>107.0</td> <td>100.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td valign="top">
</td><td>28</td> <td>26</td> <td>.519</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>17-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>100.6</td> <td>100.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td valign="top">
</td><td>40</td> <td>12</td> <td>.769</td> <td>1</td> <td><nobr>21-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-2</nobr></td> <td>94.6</td> <td>88.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td valign="top">
</td><td>30</td> <td>21</td> <td>.588</td> <td>10 ½</td> <td><nobr>17-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td>97.1</td> <td>95.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.6</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td valign="top">
</td><td>29</td> <td>23</td> <td>.558</td> <td>12</td> <td><nobr>19-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>93.0</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="redfont">-0.2</td><td><nobr>Won 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td valign="top">
</td><td>29</td> <td>23</td> <td>.558</td> <td>12</td> <td><nobr>16-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-6</nobr></td> <td>89.9</td> <td>87.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.2</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td valign="top">
</td><td>*26*</td> <td>*26*</td> <td>*.500*</td> <td>*15*</td> <td><nobr>*13-10*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*13-16*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*12-17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-4*</nobr></td> <td>*98.3*</td> <td>*97.2*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.1*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-7*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="17">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td valign="top">
</td><td>25</td> <td>27</td> <td>.481</td> <td>16</td> <td><nobr>13-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>90.0</td> <td>92.9</td> <td class="redfont">-2.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td valign="top">
</td><td>24</td> <td>28</td> <td>.462</td> <td>17</td> <td><nobr>15-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> <td>99.4</td> <td>99.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.1</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td valign="top">
</td><td>24</td> <td>29</td> <td>.453</td> <td>17 ½</td> <td><nobr>17-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-2</nobr></td> <td>98.7</td> <td>98.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td valign="top">
</td><td>23</td> <td>29</td> <td>.442</td> <td>18</td> <td><nobr>15-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>91.2</td> <td>92.0</td> <td class="redfont">-0.8</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td valign="top">
</td><td>22</td> <td>31</td> <td>.415</td> <td>19 ½</td> <td><nobr>8-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-9</nobr></td> <td>90.2</td> <td>91.4</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td valign="top">
</td><td>20</td> <td>33</td> <td>.377</td> <td>21 ½</td> <td><nobr>12-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td>101.8</td> <td>106.7</td> <td class="redfont">-4.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">*Portland*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td valign="top">
</td><td>*18*</td> <td>*33*</td> <td>*.353*</td> <td>*22 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*12-13*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-20*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-21*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-8*</nobr></td> <td>*88.7*</td> <td>*96.5*</td> <td class="redfont">*-7.7*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-7*</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>

Upcoming Games:

February 23rd - vs.







- TNT

February 24th - @







- ESPN

February 26th - vs.







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - ESPN

February 28th - vs.







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - FSN

March 1st - @







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - KCAL

<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->​


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yay, let's lose to the Blazers again, yay! :sigh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yeah really


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwame will prob start...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Just destroy them!!! But im afraid it is not that easy


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i think the west's starting 5 is better...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Anyone know if Ratliff is playing for Portland in this game?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Defense is the key to win this game.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Laker Freak said:


> Anyone know if Ratliff is playing for Portland in this game?


He's not. Ratliff twisted his foot up in Toronto last week. What with All Star Weekend, they didn't start working on it til yesterday. He'll be out a while.

Also out is Joel Pryzbilla; that tendonitis is looking like a longterm condition. With Ha (hahahahahahha) starting at center, this should be a cakewalk for the Lakers.

Laurie


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

endora60 said:


> Also out is Joel Pryzbilla; that tendonitis is looking like a longterm condition. With Ha (hahahahahahha) starting at center, this should be a cakewalk for the Lakers.
> 
> Laurie


We said that when going against the Bobcats. But i think they'll win.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

As much as it pains me, LA should walk all over the Blazers tonight. The only thing that could save Portland is if Kobe decides to show off and is having an off night.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

The One said:


> Defense is the key to win this game.


defense has been the key 4 us all season long...


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Blazers Board 


> Just when Kobe Bryant thought he had heard every question about the possibility of a 100-point game, a foreign reporter surprised him with a new one Friday at the NBA All-Star Game media session. The writer told Bryant about a trend no one had noticed. He scored 43 points on Nov. 20, 62 points on Dec. 20 and 81 points on Jan. 22. At the same time every month, it seems, Bryant draws closer to Wilt Chamberlain and Hershey, Pa.
> 
> Then the man pulled out an article in which he predicted that Bryant would score 100 on tonight against the Portland Trail Blazers at Staples Center. What else could he expect for a game on Feb. 21?
> 
> "Is it in the stars? Is that what you're telling me?" Bryant said. "That's the most compelling case I've ever heard for 100 points."........................


Thought some of you might find it interesting. Was posted over on the Blazers board, and I thought it was an amusing coincidence.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well.... We should win this... But because its the Lakers were talking about.. I say it comes down to post defense and turnovers.. as well as coming down to Phil doing what he says he's going to do. Put more pressure on lamar, and give Bynum more minutes of Brown is being pathetic like ususal.


We shall see..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Ha's CAREER HIGHS 
points 13 vs. L.A. Lakers 04/20/05 
field goal made 6 vs. L.A. Lakers 04/20/05 
field goal attempted 7 vs. L.A. Lakers 04/20/05​
WATCH OUT!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If the Lakers do not win this game I am going to stop doing the game threads.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ESPN Bottomline: Lakers are 1-8 when Bryant isnt leading scorer..


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Kobe better actually play some defense tonight and quit with that whole free safety thing. We lost in Portland because, among other things, Juan Dixon and Steve Blake combined for 46 freakin points. Of course it's not all Kobe's fault, but this is a game where he doesn't need to take on a huge offensive load, so there is no excuse for not playing the defense he's capable of playing.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> ESPN Bottomline: Lakers are 1-8 when Bryant isnt leading scorer..


ball hog


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers suck.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

when does the game starts


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bad start blazers 6-0 run


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Ha Seung-Jin is good for us so far :biggrin:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe :rock: Kobe :worship: Kobe


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

is odom such a dumbazz or he iacting like one? can't make a layup


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

yea finally f**ng odom makes freaking layup


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1st: Lakers 29 - Blazers 21

Cook: 6 pts (3/4), 1 board, 1 assist, 1 turnover, 2 fouls
Odom: 4 pts (2/4), 1 board, 1 assist 
Kwame: 2 pts (1/2), 1 steal, 1 block
Smush: 6 pts (3/8), 4 boards, 3 assists
Kobe: 6 pts (3/3), 1 board, 2 assist, 3 steals
George: 5 pts (2/2), 2 boards, 1 assist
Mihm: Nothing Yet


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

good 1st qtr. hope this continues in 3rd and 4th too :angel:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now it's time for our crappy 2nd and 3rd quarters.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Why did the Lakers resign Luke again?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Why did the Lakers resign Luke again?




His curly hair.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I hate Walton. he sucks :curse: :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Phil's obsession with Luke continues.. Disssssssssgusting..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Now it's time for our crappy 2nd and 3rd quarters.



yes the crappiness just started with the entrance of phil's dikhead lineup luke and sasha


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is it to early to trade look for a bag of dog ****?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMFAO Sasha and Luke continue to play awesome this year.. Keep it up Phil..

Love the Sasha, Walton, George, Odom, Kwame lineup


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

gentlemen, now the worst lineup of century...phil's vision


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well the "new" team looks as crappy as the old team. :curse:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Here we go... finally Kobe and Smush coming in... oh wait, Kobe is goin back....


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Luke is my boy - don't be hatin'


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Darius Miles whacks Kwame Brown who by the way got a great offensive rebound 

:jawdrop:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

The line up i wanna see now is Mihm, Odom, George, Kobe, Smush...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Darius Miles whacks Kwame Brown who by the way got a great offensive rebound
> 
> :jawdrop:


And miles got injured


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well let's wait til Mihm at least isnt rusty :laugh:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Well let's wait til Mihm at least isnt rusty :laugh:


Actually I wouldnt mind Brown... hes been good today


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Did brown actually make both free throws?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

And Brown Just Got A Steal? Who Is This Man And Wherever Kwame Is Keep Him There.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Is that Luke coming back in? wtf?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brown has been good? WTF? He didnt even give any effort on that o board.. Ridiculous.. This team is brutal to watch ... still..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

In other news Kobe putting up Quad Double threats again.. 9 pts, 4 boards, 4 assists, 5 steals


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why is Walton back in..!!>>>!>!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: Nice pass to Kobe, Kwame.. Good job.. That helps your progress!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I swear this team is moronic.. What a lovely end to the half (Outscored 19-15 in 2nd) :sigh:

Halftime: Lakers 44 - Blazers 40


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Cook 	8 	3-4 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	2 	6 
Odom 	20 	4-10 	0-1 	0-0 	2 	8 	2 	1 	0 	1 	1 	8 
Brown 	19 	2-3 	0-0 	2-2 	2 	4 	0 	1 	1 	1 	0 	6 
Parker 	19 	3-11 	0-4 	0-0 	1 	4 	3 	1 	1 	0 	1 	6 
Bryant 	22 	4-7 	1-3 	0-1 	0 	4 	4 	1 	5 	0 	1 	9 
George 	10 	4-5 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	2 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	9 
Mihm 	5 	0-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Walton 	7 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Vujacic 5 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Totals 	115 	20-44 	2-9 	2-3 	6 	25 	12 	8 	7 	2 	9 	44 
Percentages: 	  .455 	.222 	.667 	  	Team Rebounds: 1
```
Kobe has been very effective tonight though so I guess that's good..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers only up 4 at the half. I haven't checked the box score, but it seems like Lamar is on pace to shoot more than 15 times tonight....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

omg I saw that block coming the whole way lol


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe's stats are amazing so far 5 steals, 1 blk, 6 boards, 4 dimes


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Odom double-double

why can't he play like this every single game?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dunno but is it me or does it seem like every play the players are setting up Lamar to be showcased? Odd..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I dunno but is it me or does it seem like every play the players are setting up Lamar to be showcased? Odd..



what do you mean? im not watching the game? may be is lamar will be traded so they are making easy plays for him so that his value is good in the market


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I hate this crap of passing around the perimeter for 20 seconds and then just dump it off to Kobe who has to take long 3's with the clock winding down.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

"THats a bull**** call, mother****er"
thats exactly wat Kobe just said lol.... no T


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

last 2 mins are key in this qtr


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Steez said:


> "THats a bull**** call, mother****er"
> thats exactly wat Kobe just said lol.... no T



He didnt say mother ****er, He said thats mother ****ing post up ........Kobes knows how to say it though haha


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> I dunno but is it me or does it seem like every play the players are setting up Lamar to be showcased? Odd..


Pay close attention to Lamar, Brown and Cook... look at how many shots they are getting and how many opportunities Kobe is giving them...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man... if Lamar plays like this, dont trade him lol....

Did you guys just see that?
they were running, Phil whistled and they all froze haha


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Sick block by George!
that should be a T!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice block for George and Patterson gets a T.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lead up to 13...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

16, 14 and 5 for Odom... not a bad showcase


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Someone made a mistake....
All the scores on espn and nba.com says game is final lol


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow the Lakers might actually hold a team under 70 points. I feel sorry for the Portland fans.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom looks great tonight.. But this is the sad part.. He looks amazing tonight, will be passive and weak tomo.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Odom looks great tonight.. But this is the sad part.. He looks amazing tonight, will be passive and weak tomo.


If there is a tomorrow.... he has 18/15/5... am thinking this is a show case for Lamar Odom... .but its just my opinion....


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

on espn it show the team had no pionts in fourth is this true 
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=260221013


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

SHEED! said:


> on espn it show the team had no pionts in fourth is this true
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=260221013


Its not over... ESPN, NBA.com and Yahoo Sports all say the game finished at 67-55 or something.... the score now is 76-66 with 6:30 left


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Didn't that article that was posted today say that we would see a lot more playing time for Bynum for the rest of the season?


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

can sum 1 update me? please cuz as u know nba.com etc is messed


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]

The other sites are screwed up.. numbers arent quite the right ones though..

Kobe 3.. Up 14 now


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Season high 21 shots for Lamar so far... I seriously think something is gonna hapen now and that this is a showcase!!! Damn you BC34... u got me thinking!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What the f? Luke in to finish the game.. Ridiculous!

And isnt it odd that LO went outta the game with like 5 minutes to go to bring in Luke when he only has 4 fouls?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Take LO out.. Kobe goes beserk.. Up 88-73 now.. :laugh:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Just like that... Kobe has 24 lol


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe hot...just smoooookin!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

sweet game by LO maybe he is motivated


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol, gotta love Kobe.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Although nevermind.. Odom has played like every minute tonight.. Still pretty weird..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

BC34, that site u gave us has Lamar Odom at 13 boards and 20 pts... thats off right?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Odom back in


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Steez said:


> BC34, that site u gave us has Lamar Odom at 13 boards and 20 pts... thats off right?


I think he has something like 20 pts, 16 boards, 6 assists or something


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> I think he has something like 20 pts, 16 boards, 6 assists or something


Yeah and 5 fouls now


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

17 boards, 20 pts... 6 assits... damn thats good!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Another 3 for Kobe.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

There goes Kobe... how the hell did he get 27 points just like that????? damn!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lamar extremely aggresive tonight . I like


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Very good game by the Lakers today... I really liked their game.... even though its against the Blazers, but I like...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Lamar extremely aggresive tonight . I like


Hope you enjoed it.. Wont see it for another year..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar Odom Player of the Game, 20 pts, 17 boards... man, if he can do this every night, or close to it....


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

dammit. forgot to record the freakin game, and lamar plays great. Lol at everybody thinking somethings up. is it impossible for lamar to have a good game against a bad team?


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Silk D said:


> dammit. forgot to record the freakin game, and lamar plays great. Lol at everybody thinking somethings up. is it impossible for lamar to have a good game against a bad team?


um... debatable... haha


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

WTF is Lindsay Soto thinking? She just asked Lamar if he feels the pressure of having his name in trade rumors and asked if the rumors are what made him have a great game tonight. She was on the PA system too so the whole building heard.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Just back from college, someone can recap the game for me? haha look like the curse of Odom shot more than 15 shots we would lose is over..


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

its great to see Lamar in double digits and 17 boards WOW! i know he's capable of doing that every nite.. i hope he can be this consistent for the rest of the season... and how the hell did Kobe get 27points soo fast? lol oh well kobe can keep being kobe...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> WTF is Lindsay Soto thinking? She just asked Lamar if he feels the pressure of having his name in trade rumors and asked if the rumors are what made him have a great game tonight. She was on the PA system too so the whole building heard.



Yea i thought that was kinnda ****ed up as well, She asked him twice. Stupid reporter!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That a baby Odom!

That was like a late X-Mas gift! Maybe his 20/17/6 will be the performance we needed from him to get him traded for KG! :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LA Lakers

```
Name 	Min 	FG 	3Pt 	FT 	Off 	Reb 	Ast 	TO 	Stl 	Blk 	PF 	Pts 
Cook 	21 	5-7 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	3 	1 	2 	0 	0 	3 	10 
Odom 	41 	9-21 	0-4 	2-2 	4 	17 	6 	1 	0 	2 	5 	20 
Brown 	27 	3-4 	0-0 	3-6 	2 	7 	0 	1 	1 	1 	0 	9 
Parker 	35 	5-15 	1-6 	2-2 	1 	7 	9 	2 	1 	0 	1 	13 
Bryant 	42 	11-19 	5-8 	0-1 	0 	6 	4 	2 	5 	1 	2 	27 
George 	27 	6-8 	1-2 	0-0 	1 	6 	2 	2 	1 	1 	3 	13 
Walton 	13 	0-2 	0-1 	2-2 	1 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	2 	2 
Vujacic 15 	1-3 	0-0 	1-1 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	3 	3 
Mihm 	10 	1-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	3 	0 	2 	0 	0 	4 	2 
Medvede	DNP - Coach's Decision
McKie 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Bynum 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Turiaf 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Wafer 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Green 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 	231 	41-82 	7-22 	10-14 	9 	50 	23 	14 	8 	5 	23 	99 
Percentages: 	  .500 	.318 	.714 	  	Team Rebounds: 7
```
LoL at Bynum with 0 minutes.. That's pretty funny considering we were suppose to 'see him more',


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Lakermike05 said:


> Yea i thought that was kinnda ****ed up as well, She asked him twice. Stupid reporter!



Her smush interviews were classic. I wonder if players avoid her after games


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Smush with the near-triple-double


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

how many did kobe have before he went off and got to 27?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL Soto just asked Devean about the trade deadline :laugh:


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

he had 14 and lamar had 17


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> LOL Soto just asked Devean about the trade deadline :laugh:


And think Soto ask Odom about that too. Is she trying to start something?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If Odom preforms well 2 out of 3 every games, I would be ecstatic. Is that bad? :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah but this has been 1 out of 53 games this year or so :laugh:


----------

